# c'est / il/elle est + nom



## la fée

Laquelle de ces deux phrases est correcte? Merci!
1) Je connais Baudelaire! *C*'est l'auteur de "Correspondances"!
2) Je connais Baudelaire! *Il* est l'auteur de "Correspondances"!

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir aussi c'est / il est + adjectif + (que/de).


----------



## quinoa

2) est davantage de l'écrit, 1) de l'oral. (l'auteur des "Correspondances")


----------



## geostan

Je dirais plutôt que l'emploi de _C'est_ est normal. Il faudrait avoir une bonne raison d'employer _Il est_ ici.


----------



## rosi63

"J'ai choisi de parler du circuit du Mans parce qu'il est un des plus longs du monde" ou bien "...parce que c'est un ......" Je n'arrive pas à choisir entre ces deux phrases... aussi parce qu'il me parait qu'elle sont moches toutes les deux! Quelqu'un peut m'aider?
Rosi


----------



## Yendred

Je propose:
"J'ai choisi de parler du circuit du Mans parce que *c'est l'un des plus longs *du monde."


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Rosi,
On peut dire les deux, cela revient au même. Personnellement, je préfère "...parce que c'est un...", qui me paraît plus naturel.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dirais comme Yendred : _c'est l'un des plus longs du monde_.

Voir aussi :

les nombreux fils existants sur _c'est / il est_
(l')un/une de/des - article défini explétif devant l'article indéfini singulier


----------



## camion

Salut,

Je suis tombé sur cette phrase en lisant Wikipédia (source). J'ai eu un doute sur le pronom utilisé. Puisque c'est un romancier, n'est-ce pas qu'il faut dire _C'est également un romancier_...?


> Il est également un romancier du peuple qui rencontre un grand succès populaire.



Merci d'avance


----------



## OLN

Oui, on aurait dû écrire soit _C'est également un romancier __du peuple  qui .._., soit _Il est également romancier __du peuple  et ..._ (sans article)

et conjuguer le tout au passé_.
_


----------



## camion

Donc Wikipédia est dans l'erreur?


----------



## snarkhunter

Non. Pas de mon point de vue : dans le cadre de notices biographiques, on trouve en effet très couramment cette formulation utilisant le _pronom personnel à la 3e personne "sexuée"_ (_il/elle_), l'usage d'un "c'est" impersonnel n'ayant rien d'obligatoire dans ce cas !


----------



## camion

Merci à vous deux!

Mais je suis encore embrouillé car maintenant j'ai deux réponses contradictoires!


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

Moi, je dirais, « Il est l'auteur de _Correspondences_! »


----------



## la fée

Bonjour, je sais que cette question a déjà été posée des centaines de fois, mais... dans l'exemple suivant, l'emploi du pronom "il" au lieu de "ce" est-il correct?
- Pourquoi cet endroit est-il unique?
- Parce qu'IL est en même temps un musée, un parc et un centre sportif.
Merci à tous ceux qui me répondront.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dire _*il* est_ n'est pas incorrect dans ce contexte, mais on dira beaucoup plus naturellement _*c'*est_.


----------



## SergueiL

La forme de la question influence aussi la forme de la réponse.
- _Pourquoi *est-ce* un endroit unique ?_ -> _Parce *c'est* en même temps [...]_
On ne pourrait pas avoir ici une réponse commençant par "il est".
- _Pourquoi cet endroit est-*il* unique ?_ -> _Parce qu'*il* est en même temps [...]_
Dans ce cas, "il est" est possible mais "c'est" reste effectivement la forme la plus couramment employée.


----------



## rg14

Bonjour à tous!

Je suis en train de faire un travail en français sur un texte. Je veux parler d'un loup (dont parle le texte que je commente) mais je ne sais pas si les animaux sont nommés avec "il" ou avec "ce":

- Je crois que le loup fait peur parce que *c*’est un animal sauvage.
- Je crois que le loup fait peur parce qu'*il* est un animal sauvage.

Quelle serait l'option la plus bonne?

Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce cas, seul _c'est_ est idiomatique.

_… parce que *c'est* un animal sauvage._


----------



## la fée

_Qui est François? C'est/Il est le frère de Sylvie._

Bonsoir! Les deux sujets sont-ils admis dans la réponse? Merci.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

C'est me semble beaucoup plus naturel.


----------



## la fée

C'est ce que je pense aussi, mais je voudrais savoir si l'emploi du pronom "il" est également possible, surtout si on veut souligner le sujet, François.


----------



## plantin

la fée said:


> si on veut remarquer le sujet, François.


Dans ce cas, reprenez le prénom, ou, à la rigueur, utilisez le pronom "lui".
_- Qui est François ?
- François, c'est le frère de Sylvie / Lui, c'est le frère de Sylvie._


----------



## Lacuzon

Pour moi, non ; on ne peut pas utiliser il pour répondre à cette question.


----------



## plantin

"Il est le frère de Sylvie." répondrait plutôt à la question: "De qui François est-il le frère ?"


----------



## la fée

Il ne s'agit donc pas d'une faute de grammaire...


----------



## plantin

Non, la phrase avec "il" sujet peut se révéler correcte dans certaines conditions, comme celle-là. Mais même en réponse à "Qui est François ?", ce n'est pas formellement incorrect, juste pas naturel, comme l'a dit Lacuzon.


----------



## Monicaallred

Bonsoir,

Je prépare les corrigés d'un exercice où on doit compléter les phrases avec _c'est _et _il  est_. Il me semble que le plus naturel, pour compléter la deuxième phrase, c'est _il est. _Pourtant, j'aimerais être sûre que _c'est _est vraiment impossible dans cette situation. Pourriez-vous m'aider ?
_
"- _C'est ton nouvel ordinateur ?
_- _Oui, il est très performant."

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Grégory80

Je confirme, on ne dira pas « c’est » dans la seconde phrase.


----------



## Monicaallred

Merci beaucoup, Grégory. 

Mais pourquoi ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme il vient juste d'être question de « ton nouvel ordinateur », qui est bien défini, il est logique d'employer le pronom personnel _il_ plutôt qu'un pronom vague et générique comme _ce_.


----------



## TristánFarias

Et si l'on parle d'un... _chat_, ...d'un chat dont on ignore le nom, mais finalement d'un chat unique et singularisé :

_Ma cousine a un chat, il est/c'est mon meilleur ami et je pense qu'il est/c'est le meilleur des chats._

Est-ce qu'on peut utiliser les deux ? Question pas forcément évidente pour un non-francophone !


----------



## tartopom

Je pense qu'on peut utiliser les deux = il est / c'est.


----------



## Bezoard

On peut utiliser les deux mais le second me paraît beaucoup plus naturel.


----------



## TristánFarias

Bonjour,

J'ai trouvé cette phrase sur internet :
_
Angelina Jolie prouve que les amours de sa vie, ce sont ses enfants, et qu'elle est une bonne mère._

Pour ce cas précis, est-ce qu'on pourrait aussi dire : _Angelina Jolie prouve que les amours de sa vie, ce sont ses enfants, et que *c'est* une bonne mère.
_
Cette deuxième option me semble un peu rare à l'oreille, mais j'ai appris que _c'est_ devait être utilisé presque systématiquement avec un syntagme nominal, et que, si l'on utilise il est + nom, c'est par une sorte de relâchement de la langue.

Alors, dans cet exemple, qu-est-ce qu'il faut alors utiliser?
_
_


----------



## Bezoard

_Angelina Jolie prouve [que les amours de sa vie, ce sont ses enfants, et] qu'elle est une bonne mère._

Je dirais bien  _Angelina Jolie prouve qu'elle est une bonne mère _et pas (nécessairement) _Angelina Jolie prouve que c'est est une bonne mère._
Je ne vois pas l'obligation dont vous parlez.


----------



## TristánFarias

Merci de votre réponse, Bezoard,

Comme j'ai dit plus haut, on apprend aux non-francophones qu'il faut toujours utiliser soit _il est + adjectif/nom de profession_, soit _c'est + groupe nominal. _Il s'agit pourtant d'une règle qui desarçonne pas mal de gens, parce qu'apparemment on touve assez souvent des contre-exemples.

Là par exemple, je sais qu'il faut dire, en général, _c'est une bonne mère_, et que la phrase _elle est une bonne mère,_ est une faute. Qu'est-ce qu'il y a dans l'exemple donné au-dessus qui échappe à la règle ?


----------



## Bezoard

La règle donnée aux non-francophones est une règle très simplifiée qui ne tient pas compte des multiples possibilités de la langue. Elle marche assez bien avec les professions : _il est médecin/c'est un médecin/il est un médecin._
Mais ici _bonne mère_ n'est pas une profession et le fait d'avoir un adjectif précédant le nom modifie aussi la donne.
On peut très bien dire _Angelina Jolie prouve qu'elle est une bonne mère _ainsi d'ailleurs que _ Angelina Jolie prouve qu'elle est une bonne mère._


----------



## DearPrudence

Ici, je ne mettrais pas "que c'est une bonne mère" alors que je pourrais dire par exemple : 
"Ma sœur travaille beaucoup mais c'est une bonne mère."

Est-ce que ça ne viendra pas de l'existence d'une proposition principale ?
Si on disait 
"_Angelina Jolie prouve que c'est une bonne mère."_
Parle-t-elle d'une tierce personne ? De qui parle-t-elle ?
Attendons les spécialistes


----------



## Maître Capello

Entièrement d'accord avec DP. 

C'est avant tout le fait que _être une bonne mère_ se trouve dans un proposition subordonnée dépendant d'un verbe dont le sujet est justement Angelina Jolie qui rend le pronom _elle_ incontournable.

_Angelina Jolie *prouve que* les amours de sa vie, ce sont ses enfants, et *qu'*elle est une bonne mère._

Mais : _Angelina Jolie aime ses enfants. C'est une bonne mère._


----------



## la fée

Je retourne sur cette question. Si,  par exemple, je suis en train de parler de mon père et que je dis "il était un homme généreux et créatif", comment sonne le sujet "il" dans cette phrase? Merci!


----------



## Maître Capello

Le pronom _il_ serait beaucoup moins naturel dans ce cas.

_*Il* était un homme généreux et créatif_. 
_*C'*était un homme généreux et créatif_.


----------



## WAMES.UY

Bonjour,

En lisant un livre de Fabrice Midal, je tombe sur un passage qui m'interloque. Le voici :

Narcisse, mon modèle, n'est pas une théorie, *il n'est pas* un slogan, *il n'est* ni une méthode ni une recette, il n'a pas de mode d'emploi. *Il est* une image que nous avons à habiter par une démarche volontaire, [...]

L'usage de *il est* me surprend, moi j'aurais utilisé *c'est* ou *ce n'est* à sa place vu que *un slogan*, *une méthode*, *une recette* et *une image* sont des noms et pas des adjectifs. J'ai compris que ce sont des attributs de Narcisse mais on m'a appris que *il est* ne pouvait être utilisé avec des noms.
Une fois j'ai dit "Ils sont les rats du ciel" faisant référénce à des pigeons et on m'a corrigé "CE SONT les rats du ciel". Pourtant là il me semble que c'est un cas analogue. Pourriez-vous SVP me donner une explication à l'usage de *il est *dans le passage du livre de Fabrice Midal que j'ai mis plus haut ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Yendred

"_il est_" plutôt que "_c'est_" insiste sur le fait que Narcisse est une personne bien identifiée, et porte une connotation littéraire.
"_c'est_" est plus général et fait partie de la langue commune.


WAMES.UY said:


> Une fois j'ai dit "Ils sont les rats du ciel" faisant référénce à des pigeons et on m'a corrigé "CE SONT les rats du ciel"


"_ils sont les rats du ciel_" serait possible, mais porte une nuance littéraire de personnification des pigeons, ce qui ne semble pas être l'intention dans le contexte que vous indiquez.


----------



## Bezoard

_Il est_ insiste plus sur l'essence de l'être, presque vue de son propre point de vue, tandis que _c'est_ est plus un constat fait par les tiers.


----------



## Nanon

Si _Narcisse _n'apparaissait pas au début de l'énumération, j'aurais peut-être utilisé _c'est / ce n'est pas_. Mais avec la pronominalisation du sujet pour éviter la répétition, utiliser _ce au lieu de il _semblerait faire passer Narcisse de l'état de personne à celui de chose.


----------



## J.Claude

Bonsoir à tous!
Je suis en train de présenter Jean: "Il est plus âgé que son frère Michel, mais *il est/c'est* aussi le petit frère de Margot."
Selon vous, il vaut mieux utiliser *il est* ou *c'est*?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce contexte, je dirais clairement _*c'*est_ :

_… mais *c'*est aussi le petit frère de Margot._


----------



## la fée

Quelles sont les priorités de...? "Elles sont le travail et la santé." ou "Ce sont le travail et la santé."?
Comment répondriez-vous à la question? Moi, je choisirais la seconde, mais j'aimerais savoir si la première aussi peut être  considérée comme correcte. Merci!


----------



## Maître Capello

La première n'est pas idiomatique. La seconde est possible, mais on dira plus couramment _*C'est* le travail et la santé_.


----------

